# General question about hotplates



## rewalston (Nov 18, 2015)

I know that it's been said to not use hotplates that have a coil, as they could have hotspots. I was wondering if the one in the following like would work, for heating solutions and incineration?

http://homehardware.ca/en/rec/index...nfrared-Single-Hot-Plate/_/N-ntl46/R-I3834363


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 18, 2015)

It should be ok with solutions but not for incineration.


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2015)

Spend the money and go Corning.


----------



## alexxx (Nov 18, 2015)

Lou said:


> Spend the money and go Corning.



yup, or just a basic tile of ceramic, 3$ in ceramic cafés... kids paint on them...
Ask them to cook it first...
It will diffuse / spread heat evenly on all its surface

I prefer Corning ware too, prevents spills... but these are getting harder to find by the day... And if you have like 12 burners running at the same time it becomes expensive...

Alex


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 18, 2015)

I suspect he meant a Corning hot plate.

Dave


----------



## rickbb (Nov 18, 2015)

I use a cheap hot plate, but always heat/boil solutions in a beaker sitting in sand in a Corning Ware dish. 

Heats evenly and will catch a spill if the beaker breaks.


----------



## rewalston (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a corning dish that I use, just looking for a hotplate. I'm getting one for the house that's dual burner, but saw this one and thought it would be good for solutions..Of course I'd still put them in the corning dish with sand.

Rusty


----------



## Lou (Nov 19, 2015)

I meant the Corning brand hot plates. I've owned and used literally a 100 hot plates. Guess which ones last? Corning.


----------



## rewalston (Nov 19, 2015)

Lou said:


> I meant the Corning brand hot plates. I've owned and used literally a 100 hot plates. Guess which ones last? Corning.


just a little bit out of my budget..ok A LOT out of my budget :lol:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 19, 2015)

Check eBay for used.

Dave


----------



## rewalston (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Dave, I did check ebay, they have one that is fairly reasonable that's both hot plate and stirrer...price is reasonable but still out of budget...gotta start saving my pennies I guess.

Rusty

PS...forgot we don't have pennies in Canada anymore, better make that nickles


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 19, 2015)

I do use gas one. It seems to me it is cheaper to run than electric.


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 20, 2015)

Those cornings are nice but very expensive. The more surface area the more expensive. I like using these http://www.walmart.com/ip/Farberware-Double-Burner/46278305 With their price tag they are practically disposable. You can buy 10+ of these for the price of one corning. They are built like tanks as well. My goodness you should see some of the abuse I put them through and they still worked. Wish I would have taken pictures. The substantial damage to these will happen with boil overs. I perform all processes with direct contact to the burner but if you are using a catch dish this is a non issue. If you take good care of it, it should last years and years and years. Mine did and they were severely abused. Skillets are very nice as well.

ETA: There is a use for the ultra hot coil style burners. They are very well suited for melting. Put your melting dish on top of the burner (in the center) and it will make melting a breeze.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

I use OSTER's Solid Single Burners, also bought them at Walmart. They are about $20.00 USD each. 

Phil


----------



## kurtak (Nov 20, 2015)

about 6 months ago I bought this griddle (at Walmart) & I love it because I can fit three 4 liter beakers on it at a time

the griddle plate is coated with ceramic rather then Teflon

don't remember price for sure but I think it was only around $32

Kurt

Edit: - opps forgot the pics


----------



## rewalston (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your replies. The ones listed as from Walmart, unfortunately aren't available at any of the ones up here in Canada. I've looked everywhere. That's why I was thinking about the one I originally posted...solid surface so shouldn't have any hotspots. Anyway thanks for the suggestions.

Rusty


----------



## Darkness Falls (Nov 21, 2015)

I usually don't post on here as I am still digesting all of the info, but I thought I would give my input on this.

I bought this hot plate about a month ago and it has been incredible!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DGIC0W?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01

I did an initial test run with distilled water using both the stir feature and heat. It has since been ran 4 times for up to 9 hours each time and has worked flawlessly. Another factor in my choice is electrical cost. My electric is the same price every month no matter how much I use. I know it seems like a big purchase, but you want this stuff to last. Good luck!


----------

